
Roach milk proteins fantastic food supplement - shawndumas
http://m.timesofindia.com/city/kolkata/Roach-milk-proteins-fantastic-food-supplement/articleshow/53268325.cms
======
sohkamyung
Unfortunately, that story is a major distortion of what the research is
actually about because:

\- people can become allergic to cockroaches

\- the milk from the cockroach does not contain amino acids vital to humans

I recommend reading this article [1] to get the real reason for the research,
which is the discovery of a protein in the cockroach milk that may lead to a
new drug-delivery method

[1] "Cockroach milk is not the next superfood. It could be a lot more
important than that." [ [https://askentomologists.com/2016/07/31/cockroach-
milk-is-no...](https://askentomologists.com/2016/07/31/cockroach-milk-is-not-
the-next-superfood/) ]

